# White Rummy-Nosed Tetra HELP



## FLHollywood (Mar 31, 2009)

I have always had Rummy Nose tetras and recently one of mine has done something strange... It's body changed from silver to a bright shade of glassy white. It red and black marking remain super intense and his eating habits the same. It has been this way for months and appears totally healthy but why has it turned a different color? Sub-species? Sexual Dymorphism? I have no idea does anyone know?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Has it turned more pale, it could possibly be stress seeing as most fish fade in colour when stressed but if this has been caused by stress then i would consider taking a water test and testing for ammonia because this is common and you never know when its going to creep up...
Nat


----------

